# You do doodle on the paper...



## train in vain (Dec 26, 2018)

Went and racked some markers to kill time while all my friends are out of town being xmas bozos...I'll post some more bs later. Whooopeeee!


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 27, 2018)

That's fine art to me...


----------



## troublefunk (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone who quotes Skemes mum is alright by me 
Dope style man.


----------



## train in vain (Dec 28, 2018)

troublefunk said:


> Anyone who quotes Skemes mum is alright by me
> Dope style man.


I could quote that whole movie like a true dork... Appreciate it..i just banged that out real quick its a little different than the stuff I usually paint


----------

